# Second season opening



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

SECOND SEASON OPENS TO BRIGHT SKIES AND LIGHT WIND

Opening of the second split was not as good as we expected here in the marsh. Our hunters harvested almost 300 of the fast flying ducks for the picking house and some duck gumbo for Christmas dinner. A cold front coming through our area late Wednesday will bring us some needed wind and better duck conditions. Then itâ€™s gonna be ON. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and get in on some of action here at the lodge. Here are a few pictures from the weekend and you can see then all by clicking here: https://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------

